# Who doesn't usually write in English and is unable to translate properly?



## Arebeth (Oct 30, 2003)

I've always wanted to post some of my own texts but I really can't translate them in acceptable way -so I hope there are some people here who can read French... 

I suppose I'm not the only one in this situation -problem is, if you write in Finninsh, we might have some problems to understand (altough I really love the way Finnish sounds)... Waht do you think of it?

Hre's a short text I wrote for a contest about autumn fairytales in forests -strange thing.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a pitifully limited command of French, but I can understand surprisingly much of that. And it looks absolutely beautiful, even if I don't know what all of it means!  Amazing, Arebeth - really.

Hey I could wrrite something in Finnish for y'all.  Problem is, I hate writing poetry in Finnish for some reason.. At least the classical rhyming kind. 
Haha, then we could hold a Translation Contest - if you can't translate it you can guess what it says!


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 16, 2003)

Ok, I would like to attach some of my poems in Bulgarian. I hope that there are people who understand Bulgarian.


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 16, 2003)

And here's an essay with which I won a competition. First price but it's no big deal...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 16, 2003)

I know Bulgarian!!!!
Great poem my beloved Findi!I just cannot explain with any words the feeling!!
The problem is that most of the people maybe do not have Cyrillic and I suggest you to publish them with Latin letter.Because they will see only strange a,e ,o,u not real letters.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 18, 2003)

Exactly what I was going to say. 


> “ Â Ðàÿ òðÿáâà äà èìà âñè÷êî äîðè è Àä “ Ðîäèõ ñå! Îò ïÿíà ÷èñòà íà ðàéñêè âîäîïàä, îò îáëàê ïóðïóðåí íà íåáåñíè öàðñòâà. È äèøàõ..., äèøàõ çëàòíè


----------



## Arebeth (Nov 18, 2003)

I second that.


----------



## Finduilas (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok, I post the poems with Latin letters...
The essay I will rewrite later.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Dec 6, 2003)

GAAAACK!!! NOOOO!! I don't know french or Belgian or Finnish...WOE IS ME!!! I know bits and pieces of Latin and Spanish...but no Scandanavian languages. Anyone care to translate some of those texts into english?? 

--MB


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 7, 2003)

Well I ain't put nothin' up yet.. 
But maybe I could translate something of my English poems into Latin, to give you a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 7, 2003)

Arebeth,you are from the French part of Belgium?
BTW MorgothsBane,there is no Belgian language.There are three official languages in Belgium-French,Flemish(a kind of dialect of the Dutch language) and German.


----------

